# when is drwaings for moose, elk, antelope tags ?



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

this is the 1st year i sent off for antelope, moose , elk tags. when do they let you know if you will get a tag ? thanks. coonman


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Drawing will be early to mid April
https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onl ... e/main.htm


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks. coonman


----------

